# Observation Towers Around The World



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

leeds the best said:


> Has anyone visited the eiffel tower las vegas,it always seemed a second choice due to the stratosphere and im wondering what it would look like from the top.


I have! It's been over 3 years though, but I remember you get a good, high, view of the pool, MGM Grand, New York - New York, which obviously looks taller, Bellagio, etc. The deck is open, but it's flanked by a brown chain link fence for protection so it's not scary to go up. I've also been to Sears and Stratosphere but that's it for me.


----------



## leeds the best (May 1, 2006)

Has anyone visited some observation wheels aswell.
I have been on the Yorkshire wheel in York.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Space Needle dozens of times. Having dinner there this Christmas. 
Tokyo Tower. 
Sydney Tower. 
Sydney Harbor Bridge tour (does that count?). 
London Eye. 
Eiffel Tower. 
CN Tower. 
Washington Monument. 
Berlin Tower. (I'm getting some names wrong...)


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

Warsaw - Palace of Culture and Science
Warsaw - Tower near The Church of St. Anna
Cracow - Kosciuszko Hill
Hong Kong - Hopewell Tower
Hong Kong - Victoria Peak
Macau - Macau Tower
Bangkok - Baiyoke Tower II
Kuala Lumpur - KL Tower
Kuala Kumpur - Sky Bridge in Petronas Twin Towers
Singapore - DHL Balloon


----------



## Stefan88 (May 25, 2006)

Prudential Ob Deck (Boston)
John Hancock Ob Deck (Boston)
Rialto Ob Deck (Melbourne)
Eiffel Tower (Paris)
Tour Monourpasse (Paris)
London Eye
Ob Tower in Prague (Can't remember the name)
Ob Deck in Vermont (the tallest mountain in the region, again can't remember the name)


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

empire state (united states)
antel tower (uruguay)


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

TV-Tower, Hamburg
Michel, Hamburg
St. Nikolai, Hamburg
TV-Tower, Berlin
Funkturm, Berlin
Kollhoff-Building, Berlin
Eiffel Tower, Paris
London Eye, London
ESB, New York
Top of the Rock, New York
The View, New York

and many, many smaller ones...


----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)

Stratosphere, Las Vegas
Sears Tower, Chicago
Petronas Tower, Malaysia
Sumitomo Tower, Shinjuku, Japan
Sapporo Tower, Hokkaido, Japan


----------



## raggedy13 (Jan 25, 2007)

Off the top of my head I would say...

Harbour Centre - Vancouver
Space Needle - Seattle
Eiffel Tower - Paris
London Eye - London (it basically functions like an observation tower)
Ljubljana Castle - Ljubljana

I've probably left one out.


Harbour Centre in Vancouver...








http://web.downtownvan.com


----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

In the neighbourhood:

The Euromast - Rotterdam
186 meters in height.


----------



## Qatar Son 333 (May 10, 2006)

COOOOOOOOL thread i have never been to obvservation towers  

btw could some one send me pictures of diffrent obsevation towers like the stratospohere and the cn tower  thank you


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Me either. I always contemplate going, but opt for something else instead. I probably should have done the Eiffel Tower when I was there though. I stood under it, does that count?


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

some more from Germany:

Fernsehturm, Stuttgart
Main Tower, Frankfurt
Ulmer Münster, Ulm
Cologne Dome, Cologne
Daimler Chrysler HQ, Berlin
Funkturm, Berlin
Olympia Tower, München


----------



## C|2azyCanuck (May 18, 2005)

This is a cool thread. Sadly, my list is not so big. 

Harbour Centre - Vancouver
Space Needle - Seattle
Olympic Tower - Montreal 
Coit Tower - San Fransisco
Westin Bonaventure Hotel - Los Angeles


----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)




----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)




----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)

view of Tokyo from the tower


----------



## benchjade (May 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

What is Observation Tower? Does CHINA has? haha !~


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

But it seems that every TV tower is palyin a observation`pole for business purpose~


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*CN Tower*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bayman/441567938/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yasminmedeiros/3279877431/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/meekoi/3275144347/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3275533944/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andy9971/3275505384/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2427077152/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3072177085/


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Empire State Building, New York City
Top of the Rock, New York City
Space Needle, Seattle
Smith Tower, Seattle (I think it has better views than the Space Needle)
Grand Hyatt San Francisco, San Francisco
Prudential Center, Boston

Those are all the technical observation decks I've been to. If I were to include all the buildings I've been to the top of to see the view, that list would just go one forever.


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

The first photo of the CN tower is amazing.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

hi

i've been to

skyscrapers:
Main Tower, Frankfurt








2IFC , Hong Kong
















ESB, NYC
Tour Montparnasse, Paris

Towers:
Fernsehturm, Berlin
Fernsehturm, Mannheim
St. Nikolai, Hamburg
Eiffel Tower, Paris
Grande Arche, Paris
Arc de Triumphe, Paris
The Peak, Hong Kong


----------

